# Castellano o Español



## meili

Hola Forer@s!

I would like to start a poll to know which of the following our Spanish Forer@s from around here prefers:

1. "castellano de España" vs. "castellano de Latinoamérica ", or 
2. "español de Castilla" vs. "español de Latinoamérica". 
3. Others

And why.

What do you think it's more accurate to differentiate different types of Spanish?

Is the Spanish language Castellano o Español?

Perhaps this thread will help you decide, in one way or the other.

Thanks!

(This thread has the blessing of a fellow brujita forera and a mighty forero).


----------



## chica11

The way I learned it and I could be totally wrong is that the Spanish that is spoken today in Spain and Latin America originally came from the castillian or castellano dialect of Spain. Obviously Spain has many dialects/languages but the Spanish that is known as Spanish came from Castellano. However, I guess it came to be known as Spanish since the language came from Spain even though in Spain there is more than one language spoken. Also I guess that castellano became the official language as well. For me, I say that I speak Spanish not that I speak Castellano. For many people I know in Latin America, the term castellano can be seen as sort of pretentious. I am not sure why though. Maybe, it's because I speak Spanish from Latin America and Castellano has a different connotation, closer to the Spanish spoken in Spain. Still I hear Argentinos and Chilenos say they speak Castellano and not Spanish sometimes. Hopefully someone can clear this up!! 

Saludos!!


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Yo uso sólo la palabra "español", así que para mí es "español de España" y "español de Latinoamérica". 

Estoy de acuerdo con Chica11 en que el término "castellano" tiene cierta connotación, por lo menos para mí. No sé por qué, lo único que se me ocurre es que como acá se escucha más frecuentemente "español", entonces "castellano" me suena a lo que una persona de España diría para referirse al "español". 

Pero "castellano" y "español" son sinónimos, así que todo depende de la costumbre de uno, no creo que acá haya algo "correcto" o "incorrecto".


----------



## pajarita

Estoy de acuerdo con lo que dijo Cuchuflete en el "thread" que nos dio Meili arriba (9 de Mayo, 2005):

"Yo digo castellano para distinguir el idioma peninsular de las variedades que se habla en otros países."


----------



## plaermavida

Yo utilizo indistintamente los dos términos, pero en sentido estricto es"castellano", pues el  el gallego, el valenciano y el basco por ejemplo también son "españoles"


----------



## Roi Marphille

Hola a tod@s, 
ésto es lo que dice Wikipedia: 
"Algunos autores sostienen que la denominación con que se debería conocer la lengua común que hablan y entienden todos los españoles debería ser español. Estos autores se basan en afirmar que el origen de este idioma es el castellano medieval del antiguo reino de Castilla que evolucionó a lo largo y ancho de toda España, entrando en contacto con el resto de lenguas peninsulares hasta dar lugar al castellano actual. Estos autores suelen poner como ejemplo que en Alemania se habla alemán, que en Francia se habla francés, etc.
También se argumenta la pertinencia de español con el hecho de que se trata del idioma común de España, oficial en todo el país, en tanto que otras lengua españolas son regionales.
Otros autores sostienen que aunque el castellano medieval de Castilla se vio influenciado en su evolución por otras lenguas peninsulares, los cambios no fueron significativos. Estos autores sostienen que la denominación correcta es castellano, pues es el idioma que surgió en Castilla y después se extendió por todo el territorio español, debido a la supremacía del Reino de Castilla sobre el resto de reinos peninsulares. Según estos autores, tan español es el catalán-valenciano, el vascuesce y el gallego como el castellano. Estos autores suelen poner como ejemplo que en el Reino Unido y otros países angloparlantes el idioma se denomina inglés pues fue el idioma originario de Inglaterra.
No existe realmente consenso, si bien mientras que los organismos normalizadores (que no son organismos políticos y tienen carácter supraespañol) usan la terminología español, la constitución española usa el término castellano.
Así, la Constitución española de 1978 dice en su artículo 3:
1. El castellano es la lengua española oficial del Estado. Todos los españoles tienen el deber de conocerla y el derecho a usarla.
2. Las demás lenguas españolas serán también oficiales en las respectivas Comunidades Autónomas de acuerdo con sus Estatutos.
3. La riqueza de las distintas modalidades lingüísticas de España es un patrimonio cultural que será objeto de especial respeto y protección.
Sin embargo, el organismo que rige la normativización del idioma se denomina Real Academia Española y define al español como Lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, hablada también como propia en otras partes del mundo, en tanto que castellano es Lengua española, especialmente cuando se quiere introducir una distinción respecto a otras lenguas habladas también como propias en España. Diccionarios, gramáticas y manuales son de la Lengua Española.
Los países hispanohablantes usan las denominaciones castellano o español según zonas geográficas, aunque se acepta que ambos términos son sinónimos absolutos.
El resto de países no hispanohablantes usan el término equivalente a español en su idioma original."

Saludos


----------



## astronauta

Yo hablo espan~ol, y a veces Mexicano; mis amigos hablan Peruano, Venezolano y NIcaraguense....


----------



## fcarvall

We have only ONE language, which is called Spanish by non Iberian-related countries, Spanish and/or Castilean by Iberian-related. There are no serious differences between the Spanish spoken in Chile or in Castille...

Portuguese and cultured Brazilians also call it Castelhano.

This is all a plot to divide us once again.


----------



## oxazol

*fcarvall,* 
if you think that your spanish is the same as in Mexico , or in Spain you should travel more and you would see that sometimes is the same language but with different words
For me in Mexico, the speak "mejicano", in Argentina, argentino, in Chile, chileno and so on....


----------



## gato2

oxazol said:
			
		

> *fcarvall,*
> if you think that your spanish is the same as in Mexico , or in Spain you should travel more and you would see that sometimes is the same language but with different words
> For me in Mexico, the speak "mejicano", in Argentina, argentino, in Chile, chileno and so on....


 
Es cierto que el Español que se habla en los diferentes paises hispano hablantes es ligeramente diferente pero la diferencia no es tan grande para decir que son idiomas distintos. La prueba es que yo puedo ver una pelicula argentina o leer a Garcia Marquez sin ningun problema.


----------



## natasha2000

He votado la opción 1, pero creo que me equivoqué.

Si hablo en español, y lo comparo con otras lenguas en la península ibérica, lo llamaré castellano. En cualquier otro caso lo llamaré español.

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo con la segunda opción, en cuanto a "español de Castilla", ya que el español no se habla solo en Castilla, sino en toda España.

Si hay manera de cambiarlo, pido a los moderadores que me lo cambien a OTHERS. Si no, pues... Aquí tenéis mi explicación.


----------



## fcarvall

oxazol said:
			
		

> *fcarvall,*
> if you think that your spanish is the same as in Mexico , or in Spain you should travel more and you would see that sometimes is the same language but with different words
> For me in Mexico, the speak "mejicano", in Argentina, argentino, in Chile, chileno and so on....


 
Please... I have travelled, but I really don't need to go anywhere to meet anyone from every place in the world when I live in New York. Nowadays no one really needs to leave any place to meet people from anywhere anyways.

And yes Spanish is the same everywhere. They are not different languages and they are not different dialects. We all have different accents and use different words but for very pointed things such as buses, babies, &c. However, those differences enrich the language as a whole and we are all free to use them and introduce them into our everyday speak, as we please.

Wherever did you get that mexicans speak mejicano (and with a j? que ridiculez, casi tan ridiculo como decir itheberg envez de aisberg...  ) or that chileans speak chileno? I've heard of "espanol costarricense," but only as an interesting way to differentiate them. In Wikipedia, you will find detailed differences between the Spanish spoken in Paraguay, Andalucia, Venezuela, or Puerto Rico, knock yourself out.


----------



## oxazol

Mejicano is as valid as mexicano, and as for me x is not the same sound as j I say (because I can say it) mejicano. México is an oficial name , so I should say México, although I would prefer to say Méjico. ¿Por qué es ridículo utilizar una palabra correcta según la RAE???
Do you know spanish people? Because sometimes in a sentence there are more than 50% words that we don't use. For me it is enough diference to consider as another thing. (Of course, when we are speaking among spanish-speakers)
Como ejemplo el archiconocido y manido "coger" español y el "coger" del cono sur y casi toda latinoamérica. Hay otros muchos pero no me acuerdo, sobre todo entre argentinos y españoles.


----------



## Mmart

Opino que se debe usar "español", ya que esta palabra engloba a todos los hispanoparlantes, sean europeos o americanos.

También podemos fijarnos en la Real Academia de la Lengua Española, que no utiliza la palabra "castellano" para definirse, ya que es una Academia que recoge las diferentes acepciones de un término según su país de uso (que no de origen).


----------



## claudine2006

Antes de mudarme a España creía que lo correcto era decirt "castellano", pero luego me he dado cuenta, estudiando, leyendo y hablando con gente, que en realidad el idioma se llama ESPAÑOL.


----------



## justjukka

I heard that there are several different dialects of Spanish/Castellano that could be considered languages in themselves.  Kinda like Mandarin and Cantonese, but they're both Chinese.


----------



## María Archs

Podría decirse que el español es un gentilicio. Pero realmente es la lengua castellana lo que hablamos. 
España no siempre ha existido como tal sino que eran varios reinos pequeños viviendo en la península ibérica. Yo sólo citaré los dos últimos y que son los más conocidos:  el Reino de Castilla y el Reino de Aragón. Los famosos Reyes Católicos, Isabel era Reina de Castilla y Fernando, Rey de Aragón. Los dos reinos nunca se unificaron y sus descendientes , la Casa de Austria,  era el Rey de Castilla y Aragón y ambos reinos mantenían sus propios fueros internos. Fue Felipe II quien en un cabreo suprimió los fueros y unificó sus reinos en uno solo: España.
En mi país coexisten otros idiomas oficiales y algunos dialectos. Entre los idiomas oficiales están el gallego, el vasco, el catalán, el bablés y el valenciano. Sólo se sigue considerando dialecto el mallorquín. También debo resaltar que existe una pugna por considerar que el valenciano y el catalán es lo mismo. 
Pero tanto catalanes, valencianos, gallegos como vascos somos españoles y por lo tanto son lenguas españolas. Pero el idioma oficial principal y obligado, por decirlo de alguna manera, es el castellano porque es el que se habla en Castilla y que se impuso sobre las demás lenguas para que todo el mundo nos pudiéramos entender. 
Fijaos que yo pongo que hablo castellano, no español. El hecho de que viva en la Comunidad Autónoma Valenciana y tengamos una lengua propia, el valenciano, no me exluye de ser tan española como el resto de mis compatriotas que viven en otras comunidades. 
Pero gran parte de la población española decimos que hablamos castellano, no español. 
Saludos


----------



## danielfranco

Español.
Si hablan español en Castilla, bienvenidos. Si hablan cualquier otro idioma ahí, entonces sería "cualquier otro idioma de Castilla".
Sin embargo, creo yo que es una preferencia personal. En mi caso, es una reacción de rebeldía, casi de reflejo, y nomás por llevar la contraria, ya que tuve varios maestros en la escuela que insistían que hablábamos "castellano" en México y que "español" era el señor que había nacido en España.
Como mencionan en otras contribuciones, algunos prefieren decir "castellano" porque piensan que así se resuelve el lío sociopolítico de tener varias culturas e idiomas diferentes dentro del mismo país de España. Muy bien, me parece perfecto. Preferencia personal, insisto:
"Yo hablo español"


----------



## Amandla

The correct word must be "Castellano" because its origin is in Castilla. In Spain there are more languages than Spanish, so Spanish should be a mix of all the languages that are spoken hear. But it's not, so it must be "Lengua castellana" o "castellano". 
If you say that in Spain people speaks Spanish you are forgeting the rest of languages that are spoken in Spain.


----------



## caravaggio

Pues todo es relativo, y generalmente tendemos a poner todo en un mismo saco. Si lo ven desde la perspectiva latinoamericana, los que trajeron el idioma no fueron ni los castellanos, ni los andaluces ni los gallegos fueron los españoles...simplemente por eso para mi yo hablo Español


----------



## oxazol

Why do I have to say that I speak castellano when my accent and some words that I use are not used in castilla?????????
If I speak something different of castellano, but I live in spain I speak spanish and not castellano
castellano= castilla
español = España (in all Spain, and we are not forgetting the others languages and dialect in Spain, it's only that when you say español is refered to all the kinds of spanish in Spain)


----------



## Amandla

Well, if you are talking about Spanish or Castellano and you are talking in general, it could be right. But, I mean that if you say "Spanish" you are talking about "the language which is spoken in Spain", aren't you? The point is that there are other languages. 

I don't know which name can be right but I think that "Spanish" is not. Of course, it's my opinion.


----------



## María Archs

caravaggio said:
			
		

> Pues todo es relativo, y generalmente tendemos a poner todo en un mismo saco. Si lo ven desde la perspectiva latinoamericana, los que trajeron el idioma no fueron ni los castellanos, ni los andaluces ni los gallegos fueron los españoles...simplemente por eso para mi yo hablo Español


 
Querido Caravaggio:

¿Cómo van a descubrir los españoles América si España no existía  como tal en aquella época? Nosotros, españoles y latinoamericanos celebramos el Día de la Hispanidad (Hispania en tiempos de dominación romana). No celebramos el Día de la Españonalidad. 
Y a excepción del vasco, las demás lenguas: castellano, valenciano, catalán, gallego, mallorquín, bablés y alguna otra que se me olvida... son toda ellas "lenguas romances" porque proceden del latín. Se les denominaba lenguas romances porque se les consideraba que era hablar el latín vulgarmente y era una desfiguración del mismo.
Te puedo asegurar que yo he leído "El Cantar del Mío Cid" en castellano antiguo y el valenciano actual se parece muchísmo más al castellano antiguo que el español actual que vosotros decís que hablamos.
Saludos

María


----------



## vegaII

Hay una grande differencia entre un dialecto y una língua.

España tiene muchos dialectos, mas solo quatro lenguas: Galego, Vasco, Castellano y Catalán. Estas quatro non son dialectos y cuando se dice que el Español es la lengua oficial de España en mi opinion se esta disminuendo la importáncia de las outras, no solo lenguas pero tambien culturas, que son mucho mas antiguas que España. Por ejemplo, en el caso del Basco, la lengua es más antigua que el Castellano, por varios miles de anos.

Lo que esta aconteciendo, como un pouco por toda la Europa, es que la Comunidad Europea ha permitido una mucho mas grande autonomia cultural a los diferentes payses que constituen los diferentes estados. En España, como en outros estados, la importancia de las outras lenguas (y culturas) es cada vez mas grande.


----------



## María Archs

vegaII said:
			
		

> Hay una grande differencia entre un dialecto y una língua.
> 
> España tiene muchos dialectos, mas solo quatro lenguas: Galego, Basco, Castellano y Catalán. Estas quatro non son dialectos y cuando se dice que el Español es la lengua oficial de España en mi opinion se esta disminuendo la importáncia de las outras, no solo lenguas pero tambien culturas, que son mucho mas antiguas que España. Por ejemplo, en el caso del Basco, la lengua es más antigua que el Castellano, por varios miles de anos.
> 
> Lo que esta aconteciendo, como un pouco por toda la Europa, es que la Comunidad Europea ha permitido una mucho mas grande autonomia cultural a los diferentes payses que constituen los diferentes estados. En España, como en outros estados, la importancia de las outras lenguas (y culturas) es cada vez mas grande.


 
Disculpa:

El valenciano también es una lengua oficial. De hecho la Constitución Europea se presento en Bruselas en las lenguas oficiales: catellano, gallego, vasco, catalán y valenciano.

Saludos


----------



## castellano

Amandla said:
			
		

> The correct word must be "Castellano" because its origin is in Castilla. In Spain there are more languages than Spanish, so Spanish should be a mix of all the languages that are spoken hear. But it's not, so it must be "Lengua castellana" o "castellano".
> If you say that in Spain people speaks Spanish you are forgeting the rest of languages that are spoken in Spain.


 

I think that Amadla is 100% RIGHT.

Si al "inglés" no lo denominas "británico",
¿por qué llamas "español" al "castellano"?

El CASTELLANO es UNA de las (varias) lenguas habladas en España.

Y en Latinoamérica hablan CASTELLANO, igual que en EEUU y Canadá hablan inglés.

Creo que no es difícil de entender..... 

Saludos.


----------



## María Archs

castellano said:
			
		

> I think that Amadla is 100% RIGHT.
> 
> Si al "inglés" no lo denominas "británico",
> ¿por qué llamas "español" al "castellano"?
> 
> El CASTELLANO es UNA de las (varias) lenguas habladas en España.
> 
> Y en Latinoamérica hablan CASTELLANO, igual que en EEUU y Canadá hablan inglés.
> 
> Creo que no es difícil de entender.....
> 
> Saludos.


 
Uysssssssssssss!!!
Malo, malo, malo.... con eso de ser británico, o lo que es lo mismo, ser del Reino Unido. Se le denomiman británicos a  ingleses, escoceses y galeses que forman el Reino Unido. Y Escocia, no sé... pero lo que sí sé es que Gales tiene su propia lengua materna, que aunque me repita, es el galés.
Pero el idioma oficial es el inglés.

Saludos

Saludos


----------



## Arenita

Hola foreros:
Encontré un párrafo interesante en internet que pueden ver a continuación:

*Español*. Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos _*castellano*_ y _*español*_. La larga polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada. El término _*español*_ resulta más recomendable por carecer de ambigüedad, ya que se refiere de modo unívoco a la lengua que hablan hoy cerca de cuatrocientos millones de hablantes. 
Más aquí: http://dr1.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-36909.html


----------



## caravaggio

Mi estimada Maria

Pero estamos en el 2006, y mi referencia es España..no es ni Valencia ni Cataluña, ni Castilla. (por eso hablo de poner a todos en el mismo saco) 

La visión de España para un español es muy diferente para uno nacido en América, nosotros (en América) no los vemos como valencianos ni andaluces, ni castellanos, todos vinieron de un sólo lugar y en el nombre de una sola corona. que no se en que momento se convirtió en España. Este concepto ha sido fortalecido con el tiempo, y aunque ustedes digan somos vascos, somos catalanes y tengan sus gobiernos autónomos aún para América siguen siendo todos finalmente españoles al menos por el momento...quizás con el tiempo eso cambie., y logremos individualizarlos o quizas quien sabe globalizarlo. 
En el Peru tenemos origenes todos muy distintos existen los indios del amazonas de las naciones aymaras y quechuas y no por ello dejamos ser todos una Nación con una identidad nueva y por supuesto ustedes en España ni enterados están y no nos llaman quechuas, aymaras o ashaninkas o aguarunas o jibaros o o o o  y sigue la lista. 

Tomando la frase de Galileo, "e pur si muove", pues dejemos que el mundo se mueva y vayamos de la mano con él.

saludos.


----------



## castellano

María Archs said:
			
		

> Uysssssssssssss!!!
> Malo, malo, malo.... con eso de ser británico, o lo que es lo mismo, ser del Reino Unido. Se le denomiman británicos a ingleses, escoceses y galeses que forman el Reino Unido. Y Escocia, no sé... pero lo que sí sé es que Gales tiene su propia lengua materna, que aunque me repita, es el galés.
> Pero el idioma oficial es el inglés.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> Saludos


 

Me remito en lo dicho en mi post anterior.

La lengua hablada en Aranda de Duero, en Sanlúcar de Barrameda, en Mar del Plata, Lima o en Cancún, pese a sus lógicas diferencias, se llama CASTELLANO.

Igualmente, la lengua que hablan en Manchester, Detroit o Melbourne se llama inglés. 

Venga, chavales/as , que no es tan difícil de entender....


----------



## Fernando

Es que 300 millones de personas somos un poco torpes, castellano, y seguimos creyendo que castellano y español es lo mismo.

Comprende nuestras limitaciones, por favor. Y la de los ingleses, que le llaman al idioma "Spanish", y la de los pobres alemanes, que no le llaman a su idioma otra cosa que "Deutsch" y a los italianos, que no le llaman a su idioma "toscano" sino "italiano".

Menos mal que te tenemos a ti.


----------



## caravaggio

Insisto en España será Castellano y en América Español..pero al final los que hablamos español y castelleno nos entendemos


----------



## castellano

ok, Caravaggio, de acuerdo. Pero, por esa regla de tres, se podría decir que en el Reino Unido hablan inglés y en USA hablan "británico".

Insisto:
Si al "inglés" no lo denominas "británico",
¿por qué llamas "español" al "castellano"?

Mira tú por dónde, igual estamos tan acostumbrados a oir algo inexacto, que ya nos hemos habituado al error y, lo que es peor, lo damos por correcto.

A partir de ahora, que sepan todos los angloparlantes que hablan BRITISH, porque eso del "English" no mola. Y propongo al pulpo como animal de compañía 

Buenas noches


----------



## Amandla

Una corrección: català, mallorquí y valencià son la misma lengua. 

Gracias.


----------



## gian_eagle

¡Qué curioso!

pense q era castellano en América Latina

y español de España (aunque suene redundante, aunque en España hay  más de 4 idiomas que se hablan, como el vasco y el catalán, entre otros.)


----------



## Amandla

Las lenguas son: Galego, Euskera (vasco), Català, Castellano, ASturiano (bable) y Aragonés.  El ASturiano y el Aragonés no son dialectos!



			
				vegaII said:
			
		

> Hay una grande differencia entre un dialecto y una língua.
> 
> España tiene muchos dialectos, mas solo quatro lenguas: Galego, Vasco, Castellano y Catalán. Estas quatro non son dialectos y cuando se dice que el Español es la lengua oficial de España en mi opinion se esta disminuendo la importáncia de las outras, no solo lenguas pero tambien culturas, que son mucho mas antiguas que España. Por ejemplo, en el caso del Basco, la lengua es más antigua que el Castellano, por varios miles de anos.
> 
> Lo que esta aconteciendo, como un pouco por toda la Europa, es que la Comunidad Europea ha permitido una mucho mas grande autonomia cultural a los diferentes payses que constituen los diferentes estados. En España, como en outros estados, la importancia de las outras lenguas (y culturas) es cada vez mas grande.


----------



## Amandla

El valenciano es un dialecto del catalán. Si se presentó así en Bruselas es por cuestiones políticas. El gobierno de Valencia (Partido Popular) dice que el valenciano (lengua que ni los que componen ese partido saben hablar) es diferente del catalán. Pero no és así. El valenciano, el catalán y el mallorquín són la misma lengua pero diferentes dialectos. Los que hablamos esta lengua lo sabemos perfectamente. 

Espero que se haya resuelto el malentendido. 





			
				María Archs said:
			
		

> Disculpa:
> 
> El valenciano también es una lengua oficial. De hecho la Constitución Europea se presento en Bruselas en las lenguas oficiales: catellano, gallego, vasco, catalán y valenciano.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## caravaggio

Castellano, no te aflijas por los cambios de nombre en la historia, lo inexacto inunda el mundo. Mira tu, mi ciudad Lima fue fundada bajo el nombre de "Ciudad de los Reyes" en el año 1535, pero más pudo el nombre indigena del río que lo baña "Limac" que significa "rio hablador" que terminó llamandose LIMA no se desde cuando a pesar que fue tres veces coronada villa. 
Y así la fuerza de la costumbre hizo válido al nombre aunque no le corresponda a una ciudad tan peninsular como lo fue la Ciudad de los Reyes pero que terminó siendo tan criolla por lo que la llamaron Lima.

La historia a veces es cruel y mandan al anonimato a los creadores, Castilla fue el origen pero en su expansión perdieron su hegemonía, ahora irónicamente los absorvidos les cambian el nombre y poco pueden hacer, asi paso con el nombre de mi ciudad: Lima donde se habla español
Bueno y ya me despido de esta discusión que ya no tengo mas que decir 

saludos


----------



## vegaII

Amandla said:
			
		

> Una corrección: català, mallorquí y valencià son la misma lengua.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Si, una misma lengua, pero diferentes dialectos.


----------



## Amandla

Exacte.


----------



## vegaII

María Archs said:
			
		

> Disculpa:
> 
> El valenciano también es una lengua oficial. De hecho la Constitución Europea se presento en Bruselas en las lenguas oficiales: catellano, gallego, vasco, catalán y valenciano.
> 
> Saludos


 
Bueno, me parece que lo valenciano es un dialecto del catalán .

"
El *valenciano* es la denominación histórica, tradicional y estatutaria que recibe en la comunidad Valenciana la lengua que se denomina oficialmente Catalán en Cataluña, Islas Baleares Y Andorra. Constituye, por otra parte, una entidad lingüística propia que resulta ser una de las principales variantes dialectales de dicha lengua, junto con el Catalán central y el Balear , entre otras.
.....
la Acadèmia Valenciana de la Llengua (AVL), institución normativa oficial del valenciano, acordó por unanimidad un dictamen vinculante el 9 de febrero de 2005 concluyendo que "la lengua propia e histórica de los valencianos, desde el punto de vista de la filología, es también la que comparten las comunidades autónomas de Cataluña y de las Islas Baleares y el Principado de Andorra. [...] Las diferentes hablas de todos estos territorios constituyen una lengua"

Wikipédia

Saludos


----------



## Lore bat

Perdona que te corrija. Es que he visto que lo has redactado todo bien pero con algunos errores ortográficos. Supongo que hablas bien el idioma (qué envidia) pero no estás acostumbrado/a a escribirlo.  



			
				vegaII said:
			
		

> Hay una grande gran differencia diferencia entre un dialecto y una língualengua.
> 
> España tiene muchos dialectos, mas sólo quatro cuatro lenguas: Galego, vasco, castellano y catalán. Estas quatro cuatro non son dialectos y cuando se dice que el español es la lengua oficial de España en mi opinion se está disminuendo la importancia de las outras, no sólo lenguas pero también culturas, que son mucho más antiguas que España. Por ejemplo, en el caso del Basco vasco, la lengua es más antigua que el castellano, por varios miles de años.
> 
> Lo que está aconteciendo, como un pouco por toda la Europa, es que la Comunidad Europea ha permitido una mucho mucha más grande autonomía cultural a los diferentes paysespaises que constituyen los diferentes estados. En España, como en outros estados, la importancia de las outras lenguas (y culturas) es cada vez más grande.


----------



## Lore bat

vegaII said:
			
		

> Bueno, me parece que el valenciano es un dialecto del catalán .


 
Yo creo que son el mismo idioma.  El problema es que los valencianos no quieren llamar a su idioma catalán porque no son catalanes, al igual que los catalanes tampoco querrían decir que hablan valenciano.

El idioma del que estamos hablando  tendrá diferentes dialectos y uno puede decirse que es el valenciano, pero en Catalunya mismo también habrá varios dialectos.  Así que ¿cual es el idioma original?  No sé si me explico...


----------



## vegaII

Amandla said:
			
		

> Las lenguas son: Galego, Euskera (vasco), Català, Castellano, ASturiano (bable) y Aragonés. El ASturiano y el Aragonés no son dialectos!


 
Si, tienes razón. Me refería solamente a las cuatro mas habladas. El Aragonés es una lengua hablada solo por 12 000 personas y el Asturiano por poco más de 500 000 personas. 
Conozco bien las dos regiones et lo uso de las lenguas regionales  es verdaderamente diminuto. Puede ser que va a cambiar, la riqueza de la Europa es la riqueza de su grande patrimonio cultural, y cuanto más rico mejor


----------



## Amandla

Muchos valencianos y valencianas dicen que hablan catalán, igual que los mallorquines. La mayoría de veces sólo es una cuestión de "nombre". Aquí en Catalunya hay más dialectos, entre los cuales está el _lleidatà_, pero que se nombre así no significa que sea un idioma diferente. 

El idioma original es la Llengua Catalana (que no sería el catalán estrictamente, sinó que se dice Llengua (lengua) Catalana para englobarlo todo): la llengua catalana se divide en _oriental _y _occidental. _
El oriental se divide en : 

- Septentrional o rossellonès(territorios de Rosselló y Cerdanya, Catalunya Nord. )

- Central: el catalán que se habla en Barcelona y Tarragona (províncias)

- Balear: el que se habla en Islas Baleares. Que a su vez tiene sub-dialectos: _el mallorquí _(Mallorca), _el menorquí_ (Menorca) y _l'eivissenc _(Ibiza).

- Alguerès: se habla en l'Alguer.

El occidental se divide en:

-Nord-occidental o lleidatà

- Valencià: que tiene subdialectos: apixat, valencià meridional i l'alacantí.

- Tortosí. (Terres de l'Ebre).

En la Wikipèdia lo explica bastante bien: buscadlo por google porque no me deja poner la dirección de la pagina web (por que?)




			
				Lore bat said:
			
		

> Yo creo que son el mismo idioma. El problema es que los valencianos no quieren llamar a su idioma catalán porque no son catalanes, al igual que los catalanes tampoco querrían decir que hablan valenciano.
> 
> El idioma del que estamos hablando  tendrá diferentes dialectos y uno puede decirse que es el valenciano, pero en Catalunya mismo también habrá varios dialectos. Así que ¿cual es el idioma original? No sé si me explico...


----------



## dahut

Castellano, sin lugar a dudas. En España y en América, con tantos dialectos como el ego de cada uno necesite.
Catalán, idem.

Saludos


----------



## Mmart

Es un error muy común identificar el nombre de una lengua con el de un país, negando que este mismo idioma se pueda hablar en otros lugares, y buscando un cambio de nombre para justificar su variedad geográfica.

El español se habla en muchos países, independientemente de que exista un país llamado España.

En España hay muchas personas en Comunidades Autónomas con lengua propia, esto es como tener dos nacionalidades: tienes dos idiomas, no implica cambiarle el nombre a ninguno.

Sigo pensando que es significativo que la RAE sea la Real Academia de la lengua Española, y no del castellano. El castellano es en sí, un dialecto del español, no un idioma que se hable en toda España. Además, ¿distinguiríamos entre castellano de Castilla y castellano de Extremadura? ¡Es absurdo! ¿o no?


----------



## vegaII

Mmart said:
			
		

> El castellano es en sí, un dialecto del español,...Es absurdo! ¿o no?


 
Si, es absurdo


----------



## Mmart

Es muy grosero lo que has hecho, vegaII, no se retocan los mensajes de otras personas cambiando su significado. Puedes no estar de acuerdo dando tus propios argumentos, pero no modifiques los míos.

Espero que cambies tu mensaje cuanto antes.


----------



## Mmart

Hola de nuevo, sobre todo a vegaII.

Para que se compruebe el peso de mis argumentos, os recomiendo que consultéis algún resultado de la simple búsqueda en Google (búsqueda que cuesta muy poco hacer y que hará que nadie quede en ridículo intentando ridiculizar equivocadamente a otra persona) http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=dialecto+castellano&meta=&safe=active

Y en la Wikipeida encontraréis:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dialecto_castellano

Reitero que no hay ninguna duda respecto a la existencia de dialectos del español de España. Mi opinión no implica que no respete a los que han votado por castellano y que argumentan respetuosamente su parecer.


----------



## vegaII

Mmart said:
			
		

> Es muy grosero lo que has hecho, vegaII, no se retocan los mensajes de otras personas cambiando su significado. Puedes no estar de acuerdo dando tus propios argumentos, pero no modifiques los míos.
> 
> Espero que cambies tu mensaje cuanto antes.


 
 
Citando integralmente lo que has dicho:
 
 *"**El castellano es en sí, un dialecto del español, no un idioma que se hable en toda España. Además, ¿distinguiríamos entre castellano de Castilla y castellano de Extremadura? ¡Es absurdo! ¿o no?"*
 
No entiendo porque me llamas *“grosero”*. No me parece que haya modificado lo sentido de lo que dices.
 
Eres tu que preguntas si es absurdo, o no? lo que dices.
 
Se lo quieres de una otra forma, in mí opinión, es un error grosero afirmar que el Castellano es un dialecto del Español.


----------



## María Archs

Castellano: 
Que estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo. Que en España hablamos CASTELLANO como primera lengua oficial, obligatoria y común para todos los españoles. 
¿ Y por qué existen las Comunidades Autónomas? Como reivindicación y reconocimiento de nuestros orígenes y raíces históricos y culturales.

Un saludo


----------



## vegaII

Mmart said:
			
		

> Hola de nuevo, sobre todo a vegaII.
> 
> Reitero que no hay ninguna duda respecto a la existencia de dialectos del español de España. Mi opinión no implica que no respete a los que han votado por castellano y que argumentan respetuosamente su parecer.


 
Hola
 
Caro Señor, llamar Español a lo Castellano es una decisión política que yo no comento.
 
Lingüísticamente lo Español no existe. El error grosero que usted hay cometido es llamar a el Castellano un dialecto del Español. El Castellano es una lengua e por supuesto nunca podría ser  un dialecto. 
 
Para todos los otros que se interesan por lingüística vos recomiendo la Pagina web del lingüista Manuel Sanz Ledesma sobre todas las lenguas de Iberia, incluyendo las que ya no se hablan (también en Ingles).
 
No lo se porqué, pero no puedo colocar links para paginas en la web.  Para la encontrares busca en el google el nombre y la pagina se llama:  “Lenguas de España, del pasado y del presente”.
 
Saludos


----------



## oxazol

Por qué será que la mayoría de los que decis castellano en vez de español sois/hablais catalan/valenciano/balear?
Os sale sarpullido con la Ñ??


----------



## Samaruc

oxazol said:
			
		

> Por qué será que la mayoría de los que decis castellano en vez de español sois/hablais catalan/valenciano/balear?
> Os sale sarpullido con la Ñ??



¿Se te ha ocurrido pensar que, sencillamente, "castellà" y no "espanyol" es el nombre que los catalanoparlantes damos tradicionalmente a la lengua en que estoy escribiendo desde antes de que existiera España _(parece que no hay sarpullido...)_ tal como la entendemos hoy?

Para mí, "español" se aplicaría a lo que afecta a toda España _(hmmm... me miro los brazos... parece que no me ha salido ningún sarpullido)_ mientras que "castellano" lo aplico a este idioma y a lo que afecta a Castilla (lo cual, es cierto, le da cierta ambigüedad). No pretendo que nadie esté de acuerdo ni voy a corregir a quien llame español _(sigo sin sarpullido... ¡bien!)_ a ese mismo idioma, faltaría más... Es, sencillamente, la forma como percibo yo esta cuestión y no pretende ser más que una apreciación personal sin ninguna intención normativa.

Ambos nombres pueden  tener, y tienen, de hecho, connotaciones distintas que pueden influir en la decisión (si es que se trata de una decisión y no de una costumbre) que haga elegir uno u otro. Llamarle español _(parece que sigo sin sarpullidos...)_ puede sonar excluyente para otros idiomas que son, mientras oficialmente no se diga lo contrario, tan españoles_ (vuelvo a mirarme los brazos... la piel parece estar normal)_ como el castellano/español _(parece que no, no hay sarpullido...)_. Por otra parte, llamarle castellano quizás puede sonar molesto a los que, sin ser castellanos, hablan este idioma, no lo sé...

En cualquier caso, no me parece que haga falta un excesivo ejercicio de tolerancia para admitir que este idioma pueda tener dos nombres y que cada cual use el que le parezca mejor o aquél que le haga sentir más confortable o el que se le ocurra en cada momento... Dos palabras, castellano y español _(la piel, de momento, bien... ¡menos mal, ya me habías preocupado con lo del sarpullido!)_ que, sin ser sinónimos, pueden servir para denominar este hermoso idioma... Sinceramente no veo el problema, lo siento.

Por cierto, como valencianoparlante (o catalanoparlante... o valencianocatalanoparlante... ya ves, ¡otra lengua con dos nombres oficiales!) deseo agradecerte el interés que te tomas por nuestra salud cutánea y celebro anunciarte que, pese a haber escrito (y pronunciado unas cuantas veces en voz alta, por si acaso) varias palabras con la letra "Ñ" no parece que haya sufrido ningún sarpullido. Estoy seguro de que te tranquilizará saberlo.

Sinceramente, gracias por preocuparte por nosotros y nuestra salud.


----------



## majete

Uf, cómo os gusta rizar el rizo...
¿No podéis contentaros con lo que dice la RAE?:

_Para designar la lengua común de España y de muchas naciones de América, y que también se habla como propia en otras partes del mundo, son válidos los términos *castellano* y *español*. La larga polémica sobre cuál de estas denominaciones resulta más apropiada está hoy superada._


----------



## María Archs

Fijaos si el termino castellano o español está tan superado que aquí todos nos estamos peleando, jajajajajajajajaja.

A mi tampoc m´han eixit grans en el meu cos.
Salutacions per a tots


----------



## castellano

Pues yo soy castellano de nacimiento y de sentimiento, hijo de padres castellanos, y digo que mi lengua y la de todos los que aquí participamos, es el CASTELLANO.

Como muy bien ha dicho Vega II, el "español" NO existe. A ver si ahora nos vamos a creer una trola porque la repitan constantemente....

La denominación CASTELLANO es anterior (¿por qué? Porque España como tal no existía en el medievo) a la de ESPAÑOL.

Yo en el cole estudié LENGUA CASTELLANA.

Y como muy bien ha apuntado Vega II (los portugueses me encantan por su sentido común, no como sus viscerales y cerriles vecinos), al castellano se le llama "español" *por motivos políticos*. 

La RAE se refería a la lengua como CASTELLANA hasta los años 1920-30, a partir de los cuales empezó a decir "español".

Es curioso, pero los euskaldunes y los catalanoparlantes tienen los conceptos más claros. Y no les salen sarpullidos. Cuestión de cultura y sentido común, y de no dejarse llevar por los errores que, de puro repetidos, parecen verdades.

*Lengua castellana*, métanselo en la mollera.


----------



## zebedee

Lore bat said:
			
		

> El idioma del que estamos hablando  tendrá diferentes dialectos y uno puede decirse que es el valenciano, pero en Catalunya mismo también habrá varios dialectos.  Así que ¿cual es el idioma original?  No sé si me explico...



El latín.



			
				samaruc said:
			
		

> En cualquier caso, no me parece que haga falta un excesivo ejercicio de tolerancia para admitir que este idioma pueda tener dos nombres y que cada cual use el que le parezca mejor o aquél que le haga sentir más confortable o el que se le ocurra en cada momento... Dos palabras, castellano y español que, sin ser sinónimos, pueden servir para denominar este hermoso idioma... Sinceramente no veo el problema, lo siento.



Esta, para mí, es la quid del asunto. Sabias palabras, samaruc.


----------



## solysombra

Quizás no voy a decir nada nuevo, pero no importa. Y no voy a entrar tampoco en sensibilidades de distintas regiones de España, ni en apreciacione históricas. Voy a contar el cuento desde mi punto de vista personal: 

Cuando yo era chica, en la Argentina, me dijeron que nuestro idioma era castellano  y alguien que hablaba español, era necesariamente de España. Cuando "salí al mundo", me enteré de que hablo español, porque pocos conocían la palabra "castellano", (en castellano-español o en algún otro idioma). Pero seguí pensando que los españoles hablan español... hasta que me enteré de que hay otros idiomas en la península ibérica, y que hay gente que cuida el detalle, y prefiere llamar al idioma, "castellano". O sea que partiendo de pensar que yo hablo castellano, y en España se habla español, resultó que yo hablo español, y algunos españoles hablan castellano.

No tengo problema con ninguna de las dos palabras. Por eso, cuando hablo con mis congéneres digo que hablo castellano, y cuando hablo con algún extranjero, digo que hablo español.

También cuando era chica, en la Argentina, a los judíos se los llamaba rusos (porque muchos llegaban de ahí) o sea que en la Argentina, un ruso es un judío. En la última década conocí una amiga de Rusia, y cuando le dije que ella era rusa, me corrijió, porque justamente para ella, que es judía, el ruso es el habitante de Rusia  que no es judío...


----------



## Cecilio

Se ve que en esta cuestión hay cualquier cosa menos claridad. Parece como si algunos se empeñaran en que UNA lengua debe tener UN SOLO nombre. ¿Por qué? Las palabras "castellano" y "español" están ahí, y pueden usarse en diferentes contextos, como se ha indicado en este thread. En otras lenguas, como la que se habla en Serbia, Montenegro, Bosnia y Croacia, la diversidad de nombres es mucho mayor. En el catalán también.

Percibo, por otra parte, algunos usos abusivos de estos términos. Alguien, no recuerdo bien, ha dicho que el catalán, vasco, etc. son también "lenguas españolas". Esa afirmación me resulta un poco extraña, yo preferiría sustituírla por "lenguas hispánicas". Yo trabajaba en un departamento de "Hispanic Studies" en Inglaterra en el que se daban clases de español, catalán y portugués. No me imagino un departamento de "Spanish Languages" en ninguna parte.


----------



## Jimmy Jazz

oxazol said:


> Por qué será que la mayoría de los que decis castellano en vez de español sois/hablais catalan/valenciano/balear?
> Os sale sarpullido con la Ñ??



Cuando un español afirma hablar español, y no castellano, no está haciendo otra cosa sino que faltar al respeto al resto de los españoles que hablan cualquiera de las otras lenguas oficiales que ya se han citado anteriormente en este topic.

No es una cuestión política o geográfica, es una cuestión de respeto y tolerancia.


----------



## Cecilio

Jimmy Jazz said:


> Cuando un español afirma hablar español, y no castellano, no está haciendo otra cosa sino que faltar al respeto al resto de los españoles que hablan cualquiera de las otras lenguas oficiales que ya se han citado anteriormente en este topic.
> 
> No es una cuestión política o geográfica, es una cuestión de respeto y tolerancia.



Como español "que habla cualquiera de las otras lenguas oficiales" no me siento en absoluto ofendido si alguien dice "español" para referirse al "castellano". No sé qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, la verdad.


----------



## Honeypum

Jimmy Jazz said:


> Cuando un español afirma hablar español, y no castellano, no está haciendo otra cosa sino que faltar al respeto al resto de los españoles que hablan cualquiera de las otras lenguas oficiales que ya se han citado anteriormente en este topic.
> 
> No es una cuestión política o geográfica, es una cuestión de respeto y tolerancia.


 
¿Me puedes explicar cuál es la falta de respeto de decir "hablo español"? La verdad que no lo veo claro...


----------



## Jimmy Jazz

Cecilio said:


> Como español "que habla cualquiera de las otras lenguas oficiales" no me siento en absoluto ofendido si alguien dice "español" para referirse al "castellano". No sé qué tiene que ver una cosa con la otra, la verdad.



Hombre, yo creo que hay una diferencia entre emplear el término "español" por costumbre/descuido/vulgarismo/comodidad para referirse a la lengua, que defenderlo frente a su otra denominación (castellano). 

Pienso que el matiz está claro, y sino no hay más que echar un vistazo al mensaje que yo respondía:



oxazol said:


> Por qué será que la mayoría de los que decis castellano en vez de español sois/hablais catalan/valenciano/balear?
> Os sale sarpullido con la Ñ??


----------



## Cecilio

La verdad es que tampoco entiendo muy bien esas frases de oxazol que tú mencionas, las del sarpullido, etc. No sé, a veces parece que hay mucha gente con ganas de hablar de esos "hablantes de otras lenguas" y opinar sobre lo que se supone que ellos opinan com grupo humano. Yo hablo valenciano, que es catalán, y unas veces digo "valenciano", y otras "catalán". Soy hablante de castellano, y unas veces digo "castellano" y otras "español", según una serie de contextos y situaciones que ya se han venido comentando en este thread. ¿De dónde salen esas "faltas de respeto" y esos "sarpullidos"? A mí personalmente me encanta que las lenguas que yo hablo se puedan denominar de diferentes maneras. Lo que sí que me parece erróneo es que se digan cosas como que el catalán y el valenciano son lenguas diferentes (creo que en este mismo foro ha vuelto a aparecer esa famosa idea equivocada).


----------

